# I have lost my soulmate. I just want to be with him again. Pls help :,-(



## Chloe08 (Sep 26, 2015)

I lost my soulmate today


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

He hasn't gone anywhere. He's with you, and he always will be. That is what I truly believe.

Your grief is overwhelming right now and what you're feeling is by no means unusual. The only thing you can do is get through one day at a time and, eventually, the pain and despair you're feeling will begin to ease.

It won't always be like this. I know that's impossible for you to believe right now but I have been in the same place, as have many on this forum, and time does heal.

You will never get over losing him but you will learn to live with it and, one day, the memory of him will make you smile and not cry.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss 

It's very natural to feel so lost without him but it will become easier to cope as time goes by. You won't ever forget him but you will learn to look back at happier times without so much sadness. Just give yourself time to grieve. Take care x


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss.
Saying goodbye to a much loved pet is the saddest part of owning one.
Nothing I say will make your loss any easier but we all feel your pain and sadness because we've all been there.
R.I.P. Dearest Buzzy xxx


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I always hesitate to say "I know how you feel", however I still remember very clearly that when my border collie was run over (fourteen years ago now) I truly did not know how I could carry on living - so, I do understand how absolutely awful your grief is. But.... I did carry on living, and so will you. Unfortunately this hideous time is one you simply have to go through; I don't believe that there are any shortcuts. Be gentle with yourself, and just go minute by minute then, when you can, quarter hour by quarter hour and gradually you will find you can mange a whole day without succumbing to those wrenching sobs...


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Didn't want to write a very long post as your brain will struggle to read long screeds at present. 

Regarding 'feeling' your boy around at the moment, the grief will probably be blocking that. Sadly the continuance of our pets after this life is not something anyone can give you a guarantee about, but only opinions. All I can say, as a believer, is that the God who is supreme love lets nothing go to waste... animals are part of God's creation and therefore will be honoured in death as in life. 

Go carefully.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Chloe, your grief is tangible, and sadly, nothing can take that away from you. Nor, I suppose should it, as it is an indiciation of the love that you shared for each other.

One thing stands out from your post, and that is the bond that you both shared.

I truly believe that nothing - not even death - can break that, and that even in your terrible grief, you are holding Buzzy deep in your heart. Wherever you are, there he is with you. Perhaps that is why you can't sense where he has gone - because, in reality, he hasn't gone anywhere at all. He is there with you, just in a different way.

For now, you have to focus on yourself and your son, just getting through, a day at a time.

You might like to look at pet bereavment support if it gets too much to cope with - or talk to your doctor.

At some point in the future, when you least expect to, you will get a sign or a feeling from Buzzy, but that can't be hurried.

In the meantime, take tme to talk to Buzzy the way you used to; perhaps keep a photo close ot you. Whn the tme feels right, do something in his memory as a tribute to your special bond and love - whatever feels right to you at the time.

You WILL come through, and we are here to support you.

XX


----------



## Chloe08 (Sep 26, 2015)

Sweety said:


> He hasn't gone anywhere. He's with you, and he always will be. That is what I truly believe.
> 
> Your grief is overwhelming right now and what you're feeling is by no means unusual. The only thing you can do is get through one day at a time and, eventually, the pain and despair you're feeling will begin to ease.
> 
> ...





BlaiseinHampshire said:


> Didn't want to write a very long post as your brain will struggle to read long screeds at present.
> 
> Regarding 'feeling' your boy around at the moment, the grief will probably be blocking that. Sadly the continuance of our pets after this life is not something anyone can give you a guarantee about, but only opinions. All I can say, as a believer, is that the God who is supreme love lets nothing go to waste... animals are part of God's creation and therefore will be honoured in death as in life.
> 
> Go carefully.


Thank you so much for your kind words. I appreciate it and I do think my grief is blocking it. thank you for taking the time to write back


----------



## Chloe08 (Sep 26, 2015)

Summersky said:


> Chloe, your grief is tangible, and sadly, nothing can take that away from you. Nor, I suppose should it, as it is an indiciation of the love that you shared for each other.
> 
> One thing stands out from your post, and that is the bond that you both shared.
> 
> ...


Thank you, If he is here with me I just want him to give me a sign... I dont feel anything. 
I do have the leaflet for bereavement support.
Ok I will talk to him like hes here thank you for the advice and thank you for the support x


----------



## Chloe08 (Sep 26, 2015)

lisa0307 said:


> So very sorry for your loss.
> Saying goodbye to a much loved pet is the saddest part of owning one.
> Nothing I say will make your loss any easier but we all feel your pain and sadness because we've all been there.
> R.I.P. Dearest Buzzy xxx


Thank you xx


----------



## Chloe08 (Sep 26, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> So sorry for your loss
> 
> It's very natural to feel so lost without him but it will become easier to cope as time goes by. You won't ever forget him but you will learn to look back at happier times without so much sadness. Just give yourself time to grieve. Take care x


Thank you x


----------



## Chloe08 (Sep 26, 2015)

Sweety said:


> He hasn't gone anywhere. He's with you, and he always will be. That is what I truly believe.
> 
> Your grief is overwhelming right now and what you're feeling is by no means unusual. The only thing you can do is get through one day at a time and, eventually, the pain and despair you're feeling will begin to ease.
> 
> ...


I hope so. I just want to be with him again 
thank you for your kind words x


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

*Look for me in Rainbows*
Time for me to go now, I won't say goodbye;
Look for me in rainbows, way up in the sky.
In the morning sunrise when all the world is new,
Just look for me and love me, as you know I loved you.

Time for me to leave you, I won't say goodbye;
Look for me in rainbows, high up in the sky.
In the evening sunset, when all the world is through,
Just look for me and love me, and I'll be close to you.

It won't be forever, the day will come and then
My loving arms will hold you, when we meet again.

Time for us to part now, we won't say goodbye;
Look for me in rainbows, shining in the sky.
Every waking moment, and all your whole life through
Just look for me and love me, as you know I loved you.

Just wish me to be near you,
And I'll be there with you.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Chloe08 said:


> Thank you, If he is here with me I just want him to give me a sign... I dont feel anything.
> I do have the leaflet for bereavement support.
> Ok I will talk to him like hes here thank you for the advice and thank you for the support x


Chloe - the body wrenching grief, the numbness, the anger, the hurt, the aching - all of these are normal, and more. At the end of the day, you've lost a member of your family.

Grief can't be hurried, and the road forward is different for everyone. Many people on here have travelled or are travelling that road too.

Do try and take care of yourself.

Things can't be hurried, and eventually you WILL find a way through; then hopefully along the way, when you least expect it, you will receive a sign - a feeling, a sight, a sign that will let you know that Buzzy is close by, walking the walk with you.

XX


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

It's only been a few days. You are still in shock even. Please be gentle with yourself. I'm so sorry for your loss of your beloved Buzzy. You gave him the most loving bravest gift of all, freedom from suffering. A peaceful passing in the place he loved best, with the person he loved most.

That was a very strong and courageous thing you did for him, and a testament to your love for him and the bond you have. That's a bond that can never be broken.

I'm sure he is hanging around a bit to be sure you are all right, you may or may not feel him there. I have, with many of my Angel cats, but not all. I hope he does manage to let you know he is okay. But try not to worry if you don't feel him, he's there, he's happy and whole and free and loving you as much as ever. For always.

Your post brought me to tears, I'm so sorry for yours and your son's loss. xx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Like you I joined Pet Forums in bits,desperate to talk to someone who understood .
Our 15 yr old collie cross Lulu,aged 14 died suddenly on my knee and I felt -well I cant begin to describe it.
I wanted her back or just to have 1 more day ,hour or minute with her-just to give her one more big hug
A few days later I was in bed awake trying to sleep and I put my hand out and I felt her fur 
(She used to stand at the side of the bed and wait for me to call her up-I had many nights when I woke up to find her curled round my neck like a scarf)
I really believe that she was there as she had been since we got her at 10 weeks 
This gave me great comfort but even if it hadnt happened I know now that she is always with me.
I posted many times after that first post-when her loss suddenly hit me and I could not type for the tears and I received SO MUCH support and comfort from Pet Forum members as I know you are now.
Take 1 day at a time-let yourself cry if you want to ,talk to the people who will share your loss ,even just by listening . 
I found that helped so much and you have LOADS of friends on here who are here for you l 
Take care of yourself
HUGS
Maureen


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss, I'm in tears here ,just imagining how you must feel, as stated in previous posts we have all been there ,I am still grieving for my beloved Siamese who I lost last year ,and others in the 2 years before, but I try to think of the good times, and happy times when he used to want picking up like a toddler holding his arms up to me then nuzzling into my neck
Your Buzzy wouldn't want to see you unhappy,he obviously loved you very much,and I'm sure he will give you a sign in some way that he is with you, 
You might even see him or sense him around you,it can happen I know
Please try to think of the happy times,and remember if he was still here he might be suffering,you have done the kindest thing for him, hes not suffering anymore
Take care, of yourself and your son xx


----------



## Chloe08 (Sep 26, 2015)

Colliebarmy said:


> *Look for me in Rainbows*
> Time for me to go now, I won't say goodbye;
> Look for me in rainbows, way up in the sky.
> In the morning sunrise when all the world is new,
> ...


Beautiful. I am going to keep this - difficult to read through all my tears xx


----------



## Chloe08 (Sep 26, 2015)

jaycee05 said:


> So very sorry for your loss, I'm in tears here ,just imagining how you must feel, as stated in previous posts we have all been there ,I am still grieving for my beloved Siamese who I lost last year ,and others in the 2 years before, but I try to think of the good times, and happy times when he used to want picking up like a toddler holding his arms up to me then nuzzling into my neck
> Your Buzzy wouldn't want to see you unhappy,he obviously loved you very much,and I'm sure he will give you a sign in some way that he is with you,
> You might even see him or sense him around you,it can happen I know
> Please try to think of the happy times,and remember if he was still here he might be suffering,you have done the kindest thing for him, hes not suffering anymore
> Take care, of yourself and your son xx


Thank you for your kind words - I am living in hope waiting for a sign xx


----------



## Chloe08 (Sep 26, 2015)

Lulus mum said:


> Like you I joined Pet Forums in bits,desperate to talk to someone who understood .
> Our 15 yr old collie cross Lulu,aged 14 died suddenly on my knee and I felt -well I cant begin to describe it.
> I wanted her back or just to have 1 more day ,hour or minute with her-just to give her one more big hug
> A few days later I was in bed awake trying to sleep and I put my hand out and I felt her fur
> ...


Thank you so much. Reading your words 'curled around my neck like a scarf ' gave me the first smile I have felt in ages.
Thank you to support me and its so nice to know I am not alone in how I feel and what I am going through. 
xx


----------



## Chloe08 (Sep 26, 2015)

Summersky said:


> Chloe - the body wrenching grief, the numbness, the anger, the hurt, the aching - all of these are normal, and more. At the end of the day, you've lost a member of your family.
> 
> Grief can't be hurried, and the road forward is different for everyone. Many people on here have travelled or are travelling that road too.
> 
> ...


thank you so much for your support it means alot to me xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I come on here at some point every day, so always happy to help if I can.

Hang on in there.

Losing a special pet is no different from losing any other close family member, so it will take time.

Have a look here too, for people who will understand.

https://www.bluecross.org.uk/pet-bereavement-support

XX


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Just sending BIG HUGS to remind you that you are not alone and we are all here for you.
Maureen


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Of course we will have our beloved on the other side. As the legend of St. Roque has it. Else there would be no heaven.
For now they are in best care ever , loved and healthy.

We though have still life to live. 
In memory of your beloved one you can do so much for others who need help.
When my little Cheeky died I offered my home to another little stray.
Now I am trying to donate to our local charity which provides help for street cats. TNR, vet costs, rehoming and foster care costs. Food and blankets.
When life is lost life can be saved too.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I have recently lost a beautiful dog myself, so I know how raw you are. There are some lovely, thoughtful, comforting words here - take them onto your heart. Your lovely dog will always be with you.

(I wish I could still rep - some of these posts are so touching and so full of compassion)


----------

